# PFC200 funktioniert nach einige Stunden nicht mehr



## benbammens (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich habe ein nerviges Problem ... 

Ich habe mir gerade einen PFC200 gekauft und ihn mit einem einfachen Programm mit Codesys programmiert. Für einige Zeit läuft alles reibungslos, aber nach einigen Stunden funktioniert die SPS nicht mehr. Nur die "SYS" -Lampe leuchtet noch und ich muss die SPS neu starten.


(Bitte entschuldigen Sie mich für meine Sprache, aber ich komme aus Belgien und spreche Niederländisch)


----------



## dingo (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
welche Firmware läuft auf dem PFC200?

Mit welcher CODESYS Runtime, V2, V3 oder e!COCKPIT?


----------



## dingo (8 Januar 2019)

Blinkt SYS?
In welcher Farbe leuchtet SYS?


----------



## dingo (8 Januar 2019)

Ist der PFC200 mit dem Netzwerk verbunden?
Hast Du die Standart Passwörter, auch auf der Linux Konsole geändert?


----------



## dingo (8 Januar 2019)

Hilft Dir die Seite aus dem Handbuch weiter?

Anhang anzeigen 43991


----------



## benbammens (8 Januar 2019)

Firmware Revision:	02.08.35(11)
Codesys V3.5 SP14
SYS ist immer an (grun). Keine andere LED's leuchten auf.
SPS ist mit netwerk verbunden ja und nicht alle Passwörter sind geändert

Ich habe dieses noch gefunden in diagnostics in WBM: "codesys: KBus watchdog timer expired "


----------



## holgermaik (8 Januar 2019)

Die Codesys Runtime läuft ohne Lizenz nur 2 Stunden


----------



## dingo (9 Januar 2019)

Yep, 
im Testmodus läuft die CODESYS Runtime zwei Stunden, Feldbusse 30min, kann manuell neu gestartet werden.


----------



## benbammens (9 Januar 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Die Codesys Runtime läuft ohne Lizenz nur 2 Stunden





Ich habe auch darüber nachgedacht, aber ich habe die "CODESYS Control für PFC200 SL" auf der Codesys-Site gekauft, also dachte ich, es sei okay. Muss ich noch etwas tun, um zu aktivieren?


----------



## benbammens (9 Januar 2019)

Oh nein, ich habe den Lizenzschritt übersprungen ... Ich versuche es noch einmal. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## benbammens (9 Januar 2019)

Läuft fast 2,5 Stunden. Ich bin hoffnungsvoll


----------



## Pavel_L (16 September 2019)

Good afternoon.
PFC200 750-8202 / 025-001 failure after 16 hours 40 minutes of operation.
Only the SYS indicator lights. Connecting Codesys is not possible. After a power-up reboot, everything is normal. Then again after 16 hours and 40 minutes a refusal. And so again ...


Firmware Revision: 01/03/07 (13)
CoDeSys v.2.3.9.49 (Build Nov 17 20015)


SYS is always on (green). No other LEDs light up.
What is the reason for this?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2019)

Pavel_L schrieb:


> Good afternoon.
> PFC200 750-8202 / 025-001 failure after 16 hours 40 minutes of operation.
> Only the SYS indicator lights. Connecting Codesys is not possible. After a power-up reboot, everything is normal. Then again after 16 hours and 40 minutes a refusal. And so again ...
> 
> ...



16 hours 40 minutes = 1000 minutes.
Could this be a coincidence?


----------



## Pavel_L (16 September 2019)

coincidence with what?


----------

